# Washing clothes by hand



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

This may sound like a stupid question, but when you wash clothes by hand, should you replace wash water if it gets really dirty or can you keep using it? have learned that my new washer does a very poor job and it came to light when I started using a breathing washer and wash tub. I usually wash the clothes that look the cleanest first, then work my way to the dirtiest. My teenagers clothes are usually filthy and the water is very dark and will smell like dirt when I get done. After I rinse his clothes, they look clean and smell clean. I guess I am curious if the soapy water can become saturated with dirt and eventually the soap can no longer do it's job. Normally I finish laundry and something will appear that needs washed ; just like doing dishes. So far I dump the water and start with fresh because I am afraid that the forgotten item won't get clean if I use the dirty water. (Told you it was a stupid question)


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I just hope and pray that I will never have to wash clothes by hand


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Soak the super dirties before putting in the wash tub. This will rinse out a lot of dirt. In fact, you could do this with everything. Some things only need a rinse and air dry anyway.

As to using water that looks dirty, I guess I&#8217;d decide based on what I&#8217;m putting into the dirty water. Socks? Underwear. socks yes, undies no. Whites no.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I usually shake the clothes out that are visibly dirty and soak everything overnight. I am trying to start with the clothes that aren't bad and work my way to the worst to save water. The last few times when someone appears with something they missed I have them put it back in their clothes basket for the next round.

We have a brand new washer sitting in the laundry room and what motivated me to try hand washing was the fact we had replaced 2 washers in 6 years. Both bought brand new and both needed expensive repairs within 2 years of buying them. I told myself it would be a good skill to learn before we ran into a situation where we did not have power or for whatever reason so I am doing it now. I read about one person saving $100 a month on her power bill by washing by hand and I am into week 4. We saved $20 in our last power bill by not running the washer and dryer; that was for 1 week on the bill. I will go until the end of the month and see how it impacts an entire months cycle. 

With the breathing washer, it doesn't take a lot of work to get the clothes clean. I do have to rub stains to get them out, but it doesn't take long plus I get a little workout.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Are you using a plunger or anything to wash them? My daughter in law washes her cloth diapers in her apartment by hand using a plunger. I don't know where she learned about doing it that way but she says it works awesome. I guess they sell "special" plungers for washing your clothes with but a regular plunger works just fine.


----------



## ceorlgirl (Dec 18, 2008)

We used to use a rapid washer, which is similar to a breathing washer. Lehman's sells them both. It worked great, except we didn't remember to dry it each time, and after a while it rusted.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Guess it is like using a wringer washer. You usually wash the cleanest items first. Such as sheets..towels..and the dirtier clothes afterwards..jeans.. barn clothes or even small rugs. I might empty the rinse water in those wash tubs when using the wringer. If it looks dirty or "smells" I would change the water.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I hate hand washing laundry

Just like Helena


----------



## td66 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have found the new washing machines are not dependable. I had a new machine and thought it would last for years but now I am needing a new one. It broke again after just getting it fixed. I am debating on a wringer washer, if I can talk my husband into it.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

My high efficiency washer is reasonably new. The problem is it doesn't get "dirty" clothes clean. 

My husband is a dairy farmer so his jeans are muddy, manurery and filthy. I soak his jeans in a 5 gallon pail of water a day before washing. I wait until there are at least 3 pairs in the bucket. First I have to spin the water out (14 minutes), then do a rinse cycle (24 minutes), then I wash them on the heavy-duty cycle with an extra rinse (87 minutes). Washing dirty jeans takes forever!

I advise against purchasing an high efficiency washer.

I do hand washing sometimes (but never the dirty jeans!) when I don't think there is enough laundry to make using the machine worthwhile. Mostly under clothing. I soak over night in soapy water, swish around, wring out, put in rinse water, wring out and hang on the clothesline. It is a LOT faster than using the machine.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

That is exactly why I started handwashing. When we bought our acreage we bought a new washer and dryer. The cheap $450 for the set we bought when we got married stayed at our old house. We had one repair to that set the whole time we had it and it was an inexpensive fix. Fast forward to moving and spending a lot on a washer and dryer thinking they were better. Within 6 months the dryer almost burned the house down from a short, and at the two year mark the washer needed a new brake which was $250 for the part alone. Not even a year after that it needed another $200 part so we decided to replace it with a top loader he machine. It was 2 years old and the gear box needed replaced at about $250. I had to run dirty clothes through it twice to get them clean. There was no way to soak anything in it because it drained all the water out if it sat with the lid open for over 15 minutes. The one we have now was purchased about 2 months ago and I really don't like it. The warm water for warm washing is programmed at 70 degrees and the hot setting is programmed to be about 20 degrees cooler than what most people's water heater is set for. That is not warm or hot in my book. I have to use 2 rinses to get clothes rinsed properly, because it uses little water. This is a top loader with agitator like the old machines, but made to today's water energy/water saving standards. 

It is easier to soak and plunge them for only a few minutes to get them clean. It takes me a lot less time and I can get them on the clotheline to dry much faster.

My son works with cattle and gets a little of everything on him. Last week,he helped move a bunch of cattle and ended up having to pick up a fairly young calf that left a little blood on his jeans. Soaking and rubbing a little homemade body soap on it took care of it. My washer would have not gotten it out.


----------



## Blackwolfe (Sep 9, 2009)

There is a washer called and or made by Wiscomat, they were developed for the US Navy ships and I have seen them in laundry mats, they use very little water and cleans any degree of dirty clothes. If you can find one they would be worth the investment.


----------

